# Merged: Might As Well Just Let The College Kids Play...



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Might As Well Just Let The College Kids Play...*

Watching team USA lose is just hilarious...

If the NBA buddies can't get it done, might as well just let the college kids play they can lose just as "well".


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Might As Well Just Let The College Kids Play...*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Watching team USA lose is just hilarious...
> 
> If the NBA buddies can't get it done, might as well just let the college kids play they can lose just as "well".


Lol look at the majority of the team... This IS the college team!

LeBron
Carmello
Wade
Amare
Okafur


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

We lost in baseball too, and baseball came from America!  

Let's all just calm down.

If Tim Duncan is travelling, I don't like Okafor's chances in the paint.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> We lost in baseball too, and baseball came from America!


Actually, not quite correct: baseball is derived from the English games of rounders and cricket: that's where the basic terminology ("innings", "runs", "outs") and logic ("batting", "fielding") stem from. 

Hoops is the only true American sport insofar as it's derived from these shores. But, at this point in time, it's also a world game as well.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> We lost in baseball too, and baseball came from America!
> 
> Let's all just calm down.
> ...


Baseball came from America?

Hmm if you say so...

Fact is latinos, especially my peeps, Dominicans, OWN baseball at this point.


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

*TEAM USA minus TD = TRASH*

omg.. im so embarrassed 

LeBron + Wade + Melo = sloppy play and poor offense

people say LeBron can pass so well.. wtf.. he sux

this is a disgrace to the Americans ..... we should send our real players like KG, Shaq, Kobe .. too bad they all selfish and lazy... cept for Kobe who's prolly gonan goto jail


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

Team USA sux..


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Don't EVER tell me 1988 MJ wouldn't put those stats up today (olympics)*

I'm not trying to get back into Kobe v. MJ....just an assertion fans often make about MJ in today's game. MJ "wouldn't put those stats up against today's longer more athletic players."

LOL yeah ****ing right. Today's NBA is a bunch of ****ing frauds. Lebron James do better on MJ than Joe Dumars did? LOL who cares if he's "longer".....you better learn how to do the little things against the ****ING Italian team. LOL yeah right. 

Today's game proves WHY scores were higher in the 1980s. Not because nobody played defense. NBA frigging players in the 1980s could hit a wide open jump shot. 

Today's NBA player couldn't hit a wide open jump shot or get back in transition ON THE ITALIAN TEAM. Maybe Wilt Chamberlain would average 20 RPG today..... 

God only knows the numbers Bird could put up. Russell, Magic.....

Absolutely pathetic.

AI?! AI.....

What a ****ing joke.

AI....learn how to hit a jumper ghetto street balling chump.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Uhhh don't absolve TD.....he wasn't that good either.

Face it.....the NBA just ISNT as good as many of you think it is today. Today's NBA is more about media hype than actual talent


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

tim duncan can flat out play. the real starting line up should be



1.allen iverson
2.vc
3.tmac
4.KG
5.Td off the bench j-oneal. kobe, and bibby kidd and more


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I know about rounders, but there's no Olympic rounders and we're not trying to win in cricket. I'd say Babe Ruth and the Yankees are American. They started throwing overhand with no windmills in America. That's true baseball.

Yeah, the Dominicans own amateur competition. The Japanese own Little League.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

great post :sour: 
One game makes one player suck or good? real analyitical(sp)


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Baseball came from America?
> ...


Sadly you're right. Dominican kids play baseball all day long from the time they're 5 or YOUNGER. I america we sadly enjoy the good life too much to be playing baseball all day every


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Come on AI fans.....come on "bron" "Melo" and "dwade" fans......respond to this crapfest of hype you call a team


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: TEAM USA minus TD = TRASH*



> Originally posted by <b>chiuondis</b>!
> 
> people say LeBron can pass so well.. wtf.. he sux


He can. Did you watch the game when they let him set up at the top of the key? LB just hasn't set up a game plan yet to use any of his players.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

*Stupid NBA*

Who the heck put this team together? NOBODY CAN SHOOT!!! I loved watching a bunch of white guys beat the crap out of our dunking USAB team. They shot the lights out! Hats off to Italy! You know, I am offended that the USA basketball team doesn't have one white player. If it was the other way around, the black community would throw a fit and the bias media would have a field day. But you don't hear one person complaining or saying anything about an all black team. The USAB team is full of non-shooters, dunk too much, and make stupid passes players.

I am with Larry Bird when he said the NBA needs more white players. The NBA is not as good as it use to be. We need more Larry Birds! Get some SHOOTERS!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Yeah, the Dominicans own amateur competition.


Guess you missed the all-star game or who's won the last 2 MVP awards...

I'm not even going to get into this discussion because I'm gona side with my peeps, and you will with yours.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's a fair deal. We promise never to tell you anything negative about Mike, if you promise to stop starting these bait threads? 

Deal?????


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*Various thoughts on the game*

1. I had my concerns about some of the glaring weakness in the USA team, but I was told by some fans on this site that we'd be good. From what I saw today, my concerns became complete reality. 

2. They have no perimeter shooting, and international teams will pack it in and turn it into a three point contest. We have no big men aside from Duncan. Amare Stoudemire needs to show up. 

3. Duncan and Melo were all we had out there today, and Wade made some pretty nice plays aside from the traveling calls. Everyone else sucked. 

4. I was reminded of one of my bigger concerns about Lebrons game. I originally thought about halfway into last season that he really needed to work on his footwork. I was really reminded of that today when I saw him play for the first time in awhile. Anytime he touched the ball to make a move with it, he shuffled his feet. 

5. Carmelo Anthony will be the 2nd best small forward in the league next season, behind AK47. Whats the hype with Jefferson and Marion? These guys are supposed to be better than Carmelo Anthony? 

6. The international referees hate us. Bill Walton mentioned once that in international play, the offensive player gets the benefit of the doubt. I guess that only applies to the international players? 

7. Tim Duncan is a whole lot better than anyone on the team. I feel bad for the guy. 

8. I really wish we could see a lineup with McGrady, Kobe, Garnett, Duncan and Shaq. If that was the lineup, Italy would have been blown out by 35. McGrady and Kobe would provide unstoppable offensive players (as if the other three arent unstoppable enough) who can also hit long range threes and get their shot up over anyone really.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Might As Well Just Let The College Kids Play...*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol look at the majority of the team... This IS the college team!
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Nice job USA basketball administrators (idiots)*

Wow.....way to not pick ONE guy who is a dead eye shooter. LOL all team USA needed to beat Italy was take out "AI" and "Steph" and add friggin Eric Piatkowski and Brent Barry. Or anybody who is a dead eye shooter. Hint......you don't just play a game with 5 athletes....you need a 'team' that compliments each other. 

Obviously I was joking on Barry and Piat. How about Chauncey Billups and Rip Hamilton? Did they both turn team USA down? Jesus take AI out and replace him with Kirk Hinrich. Reggie Miller anyone?

I'm so pissed right now!

And.....why not have the guys that play on the olympic team PLAY TOGETHER at the world championships. Get 4 year commitments from these guys...as soon as one olympics ends you sign 12 guys who will play together for 4 years


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Stupid NBA*



> Originally posted by <b>SmithRocSSU</b>!
> Who the heck put this team together? NOBODY CAN SHOOT!!! I loved watching a bunch of white guys beat the crap out of our dunking USAB team. They shot the lights out! Hats off to Italy! You know, I am offended that the USA basketball team doesn't have one white player. If it was the other way around, the black community would throw a fit and the bias media would have a field day. But you don't hear one person complaining or saying anything about an all black team. The USAB team is full of non-shooters, dunk too much, and make stupid passes players.
> 
> I am with Larry Bird when he said the NBA needs more white players. The NBA is not as good as it use to be. We need more Larry Birds! Get some SHOOTERS!!!


maybe they should sign the professor, he'd be on board


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

With that said, its just an exhibition. Its just one game. They're still the favorites to win.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*This USA Team was not the best we could put out...*

First of all, I'd like to say that this is only ONE GAME, so don't get all up in a bunch. But some people are saying things like, the world has caught up to the NBA, and all this bull... Look at it like this. what represents the best of the best in the NBA... The All Star Game... Then look at the olympic team, and find how many all stars are on the olympic team.

Tim Duncan
Allen Iverson

That's it... Just TWO...

So how can anyone say that the NBA just isn't that good anymore?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Here's a fair deal. We promise never to tell you anything negative about Mike, if you promise to stop starting these bait threads?
> 
> Deal?????


LOL I went out of my way to say THIS IS NOT ABOUT KOBE. I want someone to try to tell me MJ wouldn't put up better stats and win more games against these chumps.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

italy was missing one of their young studs too, why cant you just suck it up and give em credit for today's win. Always has to be an excuse, some of us americans are just too stuborn.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Sadly you're right. Dominican kids play baseball all day long from the time they're 5 or YOUNGER. I america we sadly enjoy the good life too much to be playing baseball all day every


lol...

"The good life".

You act like the U.S. has streets paved in gold...

I live in Miami and there are parts of Santo Domingo that are 10 times nicer than here, and those places may in fact be 10 times nicer than where you are from.

The country is poor and blah blah blah, but don't try to insult us because we own baseball and that's a fact.

We can sit here and play US. vs. DR all day long, but what's the point?

Maybe some of these kids who sit in basements and plot to shoot up their classrooms should be in D.R. having nothing to do except play baseball.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Don't EVER tell me 1988 MJ wouldn't put those stats up today (olympics)*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> I'm not trying to get back into Kobe v. MJ....just an assertion fans often make about MJ in today's game. MJ "wouldn't put those stats up against today's longer more athletic players."
> 
> LOL yeah ****ing right. Today's NBA is a bunch of ****ing frauds. Lebron James do better on MJ than Joe Dumars did? LOL who cares if he's "longer".....you better learn how to do the little things against the ****ING Italian team. LOL yeah right.
> ...


Please... This is not the NBA's Best, If you think that then you are clearly mistaken


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord. LB, yes...you are baiting again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> italy was missing one of their young studs too, why cant you just suck it up and give em credit for today's win. Always has to be an excuse, some of us americans are just too stuborn.


ONE! WOOH! We are missing Kobe Bryant Tracy McGrady Shaq Kevin Garnett JO Artest Baron Davis Mike Bibby Ray Allen And many more...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hell, I'm sure Reggie Miller would have been down to play. Yeah, the shooting was really my main concern from the get go, before they even formed the team. Their other weakness is the fact that they have no big men aside from Timmy D. Amare needs to step his game up. 

Redd or Allen would have been perfect as well, I think they both declined though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

... It's one game...


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> With that said, its just an exhibition. Its just one game. They're still the favorites to win.


The Diesel never would have let this happen. Superman where are you!? You, this eras "Jordan," abandoned us when we needed you the most. Please play in 2008 Shaq....even at age 37 you never would let this happen.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Everyone puts it on AI


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Carmelo was as bad as anyone. All he did was force some drives to the basket.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

You cant really point anything towards Kobe, considering how much better Kobe is than all the guards on the team.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just the best NBA Players... But hey, whos countin?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

All it takes is one game when you are such favorites.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> ... It's one game...


Against the ITALIAN team who SUCKS. The Italian team is about as good as Purdue. If this team lost to Purdue we'd be crying ourselves to sleep. Yes......Olympics is one game. You should know that going in. Argentina would have beat us by 40. 

If we sent the 1992 team NOW at their CURRENT AGES they would have done better.


----------



## dastrey (Dec 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> ONE! WOOH! We are missing Kobe Bryant Tracy McGrady Shaq Kevin Garnett JO Artest Baron Davis Mike Bibby Ray Allen And many more...


 Add JO, Artest, and Baron Davis to the team and it would still have the same outcome.

The NBA has placed athleticism over fundamentals such as shooting. Bibby would have been a great addition to this team over Iverson and Marbury.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> tim duncan can flat out play. the real starting line up should be
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dastrey</b>!
> 
> 
> Add JO, Artest, and Baron Davis to the team and it would still have the same outcome.
> ...


Ok, then how about adding KG Shaq Kobe T-Mac Bibby and Ray Allen


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

How many threads you gonna start about same topic?? how many times are you gonna say lebron james is the suck of the nba and shouldnt even be on a team? How many times are you gonna say that AI sucks yet he dumps his heart and soul on the court and plays 150% when he steps in between the lines? same with marbury?

Why dont you just keep it to yourself because I for one think your opinion has been stated once and thats fine , but you get repetive and look for arguments, so drop the everyone sucks cept MJ and Eddy curry attitude and post a meaningful topic once in a blue moon.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Don't EVER tell me 1988 MJ wouldn't put those stats up today (olympics)*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Please... This is not the NBA's Best, If you think that then you are clearly mistaken


LOL so if MJ played today he would be playing against our best 12 players every night? These are the 15th-27th best players (since 14 players declined) and TEAM ITALY RAN US. MJ would kill these guys.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Allen Iverson stinks for international play. He is a great one on one player but that's pretty much where it ends already.

Duncan
Amare
Lewis
Barry
Hinrich

This team would be so much better and have more defined roles.

Bring Casey Jacobsen, Bruce Bowen, Fred Hoiberg off the bench.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> You cant really point anything towards Kobe, considering how much better Kobe is than all the guards on the team.


Let me reiterate

*THIS IS NOT ABOUT KOBE*

This is about the assertion that in today's game: "players are so much longer and more athletic than 1988 that MJ would not get his stats like he did then." Today's team was not THE BEST of the NBA, but it was BETTER than what MJ would see night in and night out. 

Secondly....don't ever say they didn't play defense in the 80s. They did....back then NBA PLAYERS could hit a wide open jumper.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Allen Iverson stinks for international play. He is a great one on one player but that's pretty much where it ends already.
> 
> Duncan
> ...


:no:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

So who were all the players that the United States invited that declined? Is there anyone that they should have tried to invite instead?

I know Kobe, Shaq, Ray Allen, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, KG, Ben Wallace, T-Mac, Mike Bibby did not want to play; am I leaving anyone out?

Did they try to get Paul Pierce, Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest, Sam Cassell, Michael Redd, or Brad Miller (all of who are all stars)? 

There isn't even a player from an Eastern Conference Finals or Western Conference Final's team let alone the NBA finals.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me reiterate
> ...


C'mon, it was just one of those games. They made some of the most ridiculous shots(3s) i've ever seen. Fade away 3 pointers, 3 pointers with hands all in their faces, uncalled bank shots and tough buzzer beaters that really broke US's back. That team was incredibly hot. They would've beaten anybody today. Give em' credit.

Now, the problem with the US is that this team has no chemistry whatsoever. Everybody is playing their own game. Just look at all the turnovers and dropped passes. Nobody is familar with each other, especially on offense. Add the fact that there are no shooters and a real PG who could consistently run the break, u're gonna see big time offensive struggles. Am I the only one who noticed that this team can't run a break off a defensive rebound? Nobody other then Duncan can throw an outlet pass, and nobody can really run a break ala GP or Kidd. What we got right now is a bunch of young, athletic players and Tim Duncan. 

I still think we're gonna win gold. Not every team is gonna shoot out of their as*ses like Italy. And I've full confidence in Larry Brown making adjustments. The chemistry can only improve as time goes on. But, it def. ain't gonna be easy. Not with the kind of team we've send.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> lol...
> ...


LOL the Miami is a **** hole argument. Well look who lives in Miami lol.....Florida has been full of trash since the prisoner colonists of Georgia wouldn't even GO THERE in the 1700s. 

Come to Oakbrook Illinois......I guarantee you the Chicago suburbs alone has 10 places nicer than those which you speak of. 

Look at the per capita incomes lol. It's a dirt poor third world country. Is everyone in america rich? No. Do the majority of americans live better than all but the richest 2% in DR. Yes.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon, it was just one of those games. They made some of the most ridiculous shots(3s) i've ever seen. Fade away 3 pointers, 3 pointers with hands all in their faces, uncalled bank shots and tough buzzer beaters that really broke US's back. That team was incredibly hot. They would've beaten anybody today. Give em' credit.
> ...


Ok so you're saying that MJ couldn't have gone for 55 points and 8 assists on the USA team today? The USA Team that WHILE IT DOESNT HAVE THE BEST PLAYERS IN THE NBA, is manned with players who are considered ABOVE AVERAGE NBA players at the very least.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Don't EVER tell me 1988 MJ wouldn't put those stats up today (olympics)*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> I'm not trying to get back into Kobe v. MJ....just an assertion fans often make about MJ in today's game. MJ "wouldn't put those stats up against today's longer more athletic players."
> 
> LOL yeah ****ing right. Today's NBA is a bunch of ****ing frauds. Lebron James do better on MJ than Joe Dumars did? LOL who cares if he's "longer".....you better learn how to do the little things against the ****ING Italian team. LOL yeah right.
> ...


You didn't even watch the game obviously. Your opinion is therefore based upon what? Your wet fantasy?

AI and Melo were the only guys on our team who hit a jumper all day. And I think were the only guys to hit 3's all day.

Oh and your blatant disrespect for the difficulties of playing in international competition only underscores the problems of USA basketball.

The original dream team didn't play against a team half as good as Italy, and Italy isn't even good. Step out of your fantasy world and step into the real world.

International basketball has caught up with USA basketball. It happened a few years ago. We haven't been able to adapt at all, because of our greed and arrogance.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> How many threads you gonna start about same topic?? how many times are you gonna say lebron james is the suck of the nba and shouldnt even be on a team? How many times are you gonna say that AI sucks yet he dumps his heart and soul on the court and plays 150% when he steps in between the lines? same with marbury?
> 
> Why dont you just keep it to yourself because I for one think your opinion has been stated once and thats fine , but you get repetive and look for arguments, so drop the everyone sucks cept MJ and Eddy curry attitude and post a meaningful topic once in a blue moon.


LOL whats scary is Eddy Curry sucks compared to this ****ty players.

Don't tell me to keep it to myself cause i wont. Nice jumper AI, Lebron and Marbury (since those are the players in your post). 

Don't tell me how to post.....

Your pride and joy idols were exposed today. When mine went to the Olympics (MJ) he was not exposed.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Don't EVER tell me 1988 MJ wouldn't put those stats up today (olympics)*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You didn't even watch the game obviously. Your opinion is therefore based upon what? Your wet fantasy?
> ...


Oh please.....wet fantasies.....stop jerking off to your Lebron rookie card.

The 1992 Dream Team would murder this team OR even the best 12 players in today's NBA. 

How about this.....the 1992 dream team was TEN times better than Italy.....so your god lebron his litttle cornrowed stepbrother "AI" would get their **** ruined by MJ.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL the Miami is a **** hole argument. Well look who lives in Miami lol.....Florida has been full of trash since the prisoner colonists of Georgia wouldn't even GO THERE in the 1700s.
> ...


You are such a smug jackass, that when the day someone puts their foot in your ***, I will be there watching and laughing.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You are such a smug jackass, that when the day someone puts their foot in your ***, I will be there watching and laughing.


lolololololololololololol.....

goodness.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Don't EVER tell me 1988 MJ wouldn't put those stats up today (olympics)*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh please.....wet fantasies.....stop jerking off to your Lebron rookie card.
> ...


It's just one game, they beat Puerto Rico pretty handily with only 9 players just this weekend.

You're so smug, but Iverson played fine today. But you didn't watch the game, so you don't even know.


But sure enough you had to run and start a thousand threads because you think your opinion is so important. It's not. It's just more abrasive than most.

How about exercising a little class? Grownups are trying to talk here.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the all-star game or who's won the last 2 MVP awards...
> ...


Well America has Halladay (Denver), Zito, Clemens, Johnson, Maddux, A-Rod (NYC), Bonds, etc. I think they have some hardware.

The Dominican Republic is a great baseball country, they have some of the best pros and some of the best players who aren't pro yet. But the USA also has great players and I would root for them. I don't really know who would win in a World Cup. Heck, it might be Venezuela or Puerto Rico.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

which college basketball games would we send


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

which college basketball players would we send


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> which college basketball players would we send


I had something on this a while back. I will look for it again and post it here. The fact that they would have two months to practice would be very imperative to this team. 

PG - Chris Paul (penetration, perimeter shooting)/Ray Felton 6 (defense, passing, penetration)
SG - Julius Hodge 6'6 (jack-of-all trades)/Rodney Carney 6'7 (jumping jack, perimeter shooting)/Francisco Garcia 6'7 (perimeter shooting, FT shooting, passing)
SF - Hakim Warrick 6'9 (defense, athleticism, rebounding)/Joey Graham 6'7 (defense, toughness, rebounding)/Steve Novak 6'10 (perimeter shooting)
PF - Sean May 6'8 (interior offense, mid-range game)/Josh Boone 6'10 (defense, rebounding)
C - Chris Taft 6'10 (defense, tenacity, rebounding)/Alexander Johnson 6'10 (interior offense, rebounding, toughness)

1. I would of had Deron Williams, but he is overcoming some injuries. Paul is a very heady ball player, who just knows how to play the game. He is an able penetrator and passer, but when he gets going, he is sometimes unstoppable. Raymond Felton is a good back-up for him, although, if I was still worried about outside shooting, I would take John Gilchrist, because he is going to be a stronger (looks like a half-back) version of Sam Cassell. He was really close to making it over Felton.

2. Julius Hodge would no question be the leader of this team and he just does it all. I know he is a competitor and he would do anything asked whether it was dive into the stands or defend a center to win. Rodney Carney and Francisco Garcia are both long 3-point shooters, with Garcia having a more well rounded perimeter game (able to go off he bounce very well) and Carney is just a skywalker. When the team got out in transition, he would be pretty incredible on the break. He is also an awesome defender.

3. This would be operation shutdown right here. Between Hakim Warrick and big strong Joey Graham, you are not going to score from the 3 spot. Warrick is 6'9 with a wingspan of a 7'2 man and Graham is (at the moment a poor man's Artest, although I expect him to be a pain in the *** in the NBA for swingmen when he gets here). Also the thing you like about Graham and Warrick, is that in the event of injury, each man can play the 4 spot in a pinch because of a) their length (Warrick) or b) their strength (Graham) Steve Novak, is a bonafide 6'10 automatic 3-point shooter. Like Garcia, he is the quintessional long-range bomber a team like this needs.

4. It gets tricky from here, because the PF options are really in the NBA. However, Sean May has the type of offensive game that would thrive in international competition because he is so fundamentally sound. He can shoot from the outside up to 18-21 feet and he can put it on the floor and get to the rim. He also is adept at scoring in the paint. His main problem has been conditioning. Josh Boone brings much needed athleticism and will get after it on the low block defensively. He is very deceptive around the basket, but he can finish and will deliver hard fouls. 

5. My favorite spot, with two of my favorites. Chris Taft is a friggin beast in the paint and tries to dunk everything he can. His aggressiveness and tenacity around the rim, would give this USA team a much needed persona, that you are not going to pound us in the paint. He doesn't shy away from contact and would be a very good C for this team. Alexander Johnson is similar to Taft, except he has a better offensive game. He is similar to Boozer except 2 inches taller and he has an adept mid-range game. He is a terror on the low block because for being as tall as he is, he has a nice center of gravity thus making it easy for him to get in there and mix it up. He is a widebody for sure.

So that would be my team (which would have been practicing since June 15th) had it been my decision.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

A college team would get destroyed... especially if the other teams are playing with their pros like Dirk and Peja. 

Clearly, the US did not play their best game on the defensive end. Now the players should be ready to buy into Larry Brown's system. 

Just remember, it's only one game and it's an exhibition game. They should come out with a full effort tomorrow against Germany.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> The original dream team didn't play against a team half as good as Italy, and Italy isn't even good. Step out of your fantasy world and step into the real world.


I doubt this... croatia was pretty good in 92


----------

